# Embarrassing bodies website for calculating, BMR, BMI, BF...



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Anyone tried thier website for checking?

Just watching it on telly and they gave the website address so i thought i would check it out..

Told me that my BMR was 3467 callories a day....

Wonder how accurate it is...?

http://www.livefromtheclinic.channel4.com/my-healthchecker


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Registered and had a look, the BMR is ok i guess but the BMI isnt going to be to accurate imo


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

3034 for me

aparently my bf% is 16% which is what i had guessed for myself anyway, spot on


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Registered and had a look, the BMR is ok i guess but the BMI isnt going to be to accurate imo


I didn't bother registering, but the BMI calculator told me i was overweight, hahaha... The BF said i was about 15, i reckon i'm about 13%ish maybe as i can see top abs and a full line of obliques from top to bottom...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Said moderate for ADHD, always thought i might have it


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Never checked that one but i probably do have slight tendancies... lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

My BF% is 13 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: now im impressed its not right but im impressed:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

14% bf


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, the bf checker doesn't ask your height! I could be a 250lbs obese dwarf!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My bf% came out as 26% which is 8 less than what my scales tell me...so I'm happy  and my BMR is 2135...awesome...I can eat more


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

that show is full of fail anyway.

"ohai, ive grown an extra bollock, im too scared and embarassed to go to the doctors...but ill whip it out on National Television for a cross eyed Irish woman with a boy haircut to look at.."


----------

